# Photoshop CC Noise Reduction



## pwp (Mar 17, 2015)

I usually do my high iso noise reduction in LR in a batch process. Last night I shot a dress rehearsal for Crazy for You and forgot to run NR in LR. No big deal. I tried using the NR in Photoshop. Regardless of the setting, it doesn't do ANYTHING. Is this a bug in my PS CC or is it generally regarded as a next-to-useless PS function?

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd do it in ACR, in Photoshop, its very subtle.


----------



## pwp (Mar 18, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd do it in ACR, in Photoshop, its very subtle.


Good call with ACR. It's such a simple matter now that ACR is there as a PS filter. 
re: "very subtle"...you're not kidding.

Thanks.

-pw


----------



## Skirball (Mar 18, 2015)

I highly recommend Imagenomics Noiseware Pro as a plugin for PS. But it's very strong, so you'll have to get familiar with it if you're going to batch process.

I use the Lightroom noise reduction for standard stuff - easy to 'batch' and not too strong. Anything stronger I go to PS and use Imagenomic's.


----------

